# The Mustang Connection



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

* I built this small town dealership a few years ago from plexiglass and styrene modelers plastic... Many of the pieces are handcrafted also...
Inspired by a real dealership here in my town that restores, buys, sells, and scraps out Mustangs of every year, make and model !!!!*


*The Mustang Connection !!!*









*The Showroom:*
















*The Waitingroom:*








*The office:*
















*The Service area:*


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Great dio! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Very nice job. Love your attention to the little details. :thumbsup:

Sean


----------



## 440 dakota (Feb 23, 2006)

Looks good!


----------



## Jerzferno (Aug 19, 2007)

Excellent.


----------

